

 Free or Cheap Tools for Start-ups - jmonegro
http://www.inc.com/ss/10-free-or-cheap-tools-start-ups

======
spencerfry
Honestly, that's a pretty lackluster list.

~~~
dryicerx
To be fair I think the article is aiming for any type of startup including
those that sell food for example, not necessarily Tech/Web startups.

For Web/Tech Startups (as used by us for a web-startup)

\- Google Docs

\- Redmine or TRAC or Github

\- EtherPad

\- StackOverflow

\- Skype or GoogleTalk or AIM or <IRC Channel Somewhere>

\- emacs or vi or <fav free editor>

\- RealVNC/TightVNC Server or Screen (presistant workspaces)

